# Nuova Simonelli Oscar 2



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have been laying an eye on the nuova simonelli oscar as an upgrade from my gaggia classic, which I think I might have outgrown it







needed that simultaneous frothing milk and extracting espresso..... but!!!! The Oscar 2 was announced and will be launching soon in January 2016, does anyone have a better insight on this machine? I can't seem to justify whether to wait for the Oscar 2 or just pull the trigger on the current Oscar, because I just can't find any details on the type of boiler system that the Oscar 2 is being hooked up with.

Thanks to anyone for any input









Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I hadnt heard that there was a new oscar in the pipeline?

do you have any additional info/pics?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Some info on there site: http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macchine-tradizionali/4857-oscar-ii-eng.html nothing in particular about the boiler tho


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks more like a dialled down musica if anything else


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking it looks more musica inspired than oscar


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

yes, it is. And exactly, so much with the strategical marketing illustrations and quotes, and yet nothing about the main deciding factor for a purchase by any coffee enthusiasts or home barista, ie., the boiler type!! But it does certainly look more attractive on the kitchen counter top, aesthetic-wise. And I think it slightly close up the gap between oscar and musica, with the additional of a timed dosing programme. So that's a bonus







damn, the suspense until January 2016 is killing me.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant quite decide if I like the look of that or not, at least they are doing something different.

I think it's popularity will depend on it's pricing, I think there is a huge potential for a knockout HX machine in the £6-800 price bracket, but above this there is just so much competition.

Either way, looking forward to the release and subsequent user reviews.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Still looks like no hot water tap to empty the boiler ( a descaling nightmare







)


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

glevum said:


> Still looks like no hot water tap to empty the boiler ( a descaling nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless it can p1ss water out the steam wand?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

glevum said:


> Still looks like no hot water tap to empty the boiler ( a descaling nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, in the manual under maintenance it says absolutely nothing about the need to descale or how you might do it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Aesthetically it's a different league though. The old one was a bit microwavey.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

glevum said:


> Still looks like no hot water tap to empty the boiler ( a descaling nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says it has an anti scale cartridge fitted. Does that eliminate the need to descale?



Iwwstriker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been laying an eye on the nuova simonelli oscar as an upgrade from my gaggia classic, which I think I might have outgrown it
> 
> ...


theres no way I would buy the existing one when the new one is just on the horizon and looks SO much nicer.

There is some information on the boiler on page 11 (2L professional copper boiler)


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I owned one with all the upgrades from elektros.it...........in red. I loved it. Great machine and I think very under rated. Loved the plastic......very good quality, easy to keep clean and looked great in the kitchen. I would highly recommend it for the price range.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry to disagree with Wuyang but the plastic makes it look cheap and naff to my eyes. It's a total deal breaker for me as it looks so aesthetically unpleasing, like a £10 asda toaster. Apparently the new model will use metal extensively so will likely see a big price hike. If it's still difficult/impossible to de scale I'd pass on it altogether and buy a cherub but that of course is my opinion, you're the one with the money.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

So what do people think of this machine? It looks pretty sweet to me. I found out through some Instagram comments that the machine will be released for preorder sometime in December, and it's estimated to retail at the same price as the first Oscar

Pictures from the official website

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macchine-tradizionali/85-general23/4881-oscar-ii-galleria-immagini.html

ive also found the instruction manual on the nuova simonelli website that gives a decent amount of information about the OscarII

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/images/stories/site/prodotti/tradizionali/brochure/oscar-ii/manual-oscar-ii-20151000.pdf


----------

